
Excel Alternatives - Yuval_Halevi
https://startupstash.com/excel-alternatives/
======
derision
The only real Excel alternative is Google Sheets because of it's compatibility
with Excel's API. Anything else will cause headaches. Excel is too widespread,
unless you're working in a silo.

------
abricot
This is just a clickbaity top 10. And not even one of the better ones.

------
breadandcrumbel
There is a reason Excel is so popular. UX is great and it's just becomes
strange to use an alternative to it

I feel a bit old because I'm not open minded for alternatives to this kind of
products

------
Andrew_nenakhov
Well, the expert who wrote that text does not seem to be aware that after
Oracle shenanigans OpenOffice(.org!) was forked and replaced by LibreOffice
almost a decade ago

------
BilalBudhani
I'm surprised the article doesn't mention airtable.com. I've started using
Airtable for all my tabular data need.

~~~
altmind
airtable is great, a lot of interactive features, great possibilities to add
programmability to your data.

~~~
gremlinsinc
I want to see an open source clone w/ a lot more features/modules/etc...

Imagine having better security by row/columns/views/sheets and having columns
being able to link and combine data from multiple databases and tables...

It'd also be nice to have an 'editor' field... where you can choose html,
markdown, or wysiwig (like wordpress)... so you could essentially manage blog
posts from the airtable backend and control all things relating to seo,
comments, tags, publishing schedules, notes about topics, etc...

Basically it'd turn airtables into a fully customizable ERP for just about
anything.

------
muggsy
Spread32 [http://www.byedesign.co.uk/](http://www.byedesign.co.uk/) VERY small
footprint VERY functional VERY portable VERY cool!

------
pubkraal
Through a newsletter of Panic I came in contact with coda.io. It may not be
perfect, but I’ve been loving it recently for simple to medium table usage and
programming.

